# My first DIY backround



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

I wanted to build a backround without having to break down my 125 gal. tank. So the first thing I did was purchase a black peice of plastic cut to fit my tank and than proceeded to cut that into three peices so I could lower these sections into the tank when ready. I drilled holes to allow the backround to breathe behind it seeing I would not be siliconing it to the glass.
























I than purchased three different size rocks to use for the backround and started laying them out. 
























attached bubble bars and than I started glueing....and glueing....and glueing....








and glueing....and glueing....
















really sick of glueing.....
















finally was ready to drop in backrounds. 
































after dropping in they are held in place by rubber clips on top and the substrate below. Cost of silicone, rock, plastic, bubble bars and pump - $ 95.00


----------



## bery777 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice job. What kind of rock did you use?


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

lava rock


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It turned out nice. 
What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

I used GE silicone 1 door and trim


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That thing looks heavy!! Background looks really good. Have you thought about adding more lava rock to the tank itself?


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

It actually is fairly light and once in the water even lighter. I hand picked the larger stones so as to get the lightest possible. when I was washing out the smaller rocks in the bucket I had rocks that were floating. This is what I like about lava rock. I had Big peices of lava in before the backround and took those out after because it took away from the backround.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hap Man - I like it. Nice job. I had a similar idea of using removeable background. Was going to try and cut lace in half and glue to a board. Like 13Razorback I would like to see some rock structure in the middle for the fish to dart in and around. But still, nice looking background.


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, ya I should have done more for holes and caves but got really sick of glueing. I have since built caves with smaller rock on the substrate. I will shortly do a video on the tank. I have some fish on order and want them to be in before I do the video.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

realy want to try this


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like what you did but I really don't care for the red rock.

I could probably paint it black and grey or use that concrete paint I've seen people use on styrofoam displays.


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

Thought about using black lava. I think think that might turn out nice. concrete paint shoulkd work fine to.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hap man said:


> Thought about using black lava. I think think that might turn out nice. concrete paint shoulkd work fine to.


You could use drylok on it and paint the whole thing and it would probably make it look like one giant rock wall instead of a bunch of little pieces together. Just another option.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried a similar attempt years ago. My problem was that the lava rocks did not retain the silicone and began to fall off. Hope you have better luck. Looks great BTW. Great build. Let us know how your long term results are! Thanks for posting. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

so far so good. not one rock has come loose


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done. It looks awesome.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that you have had success! Maybe I just did it wrong LOL. Maybe Ill retry this technique! Your tank looks great! Love it.Keep us/me posted.


----------

